# MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ONE & ALL!



## Packerjohn (Dec 25, 2019)

I used to be on Facebook but found nothing there of interest except if you are into cute dogs & cats.  The "Senior Forums" has a much more interesting site so here I am.  There certainly are a lot of interesting postings, opinions & bits of information.  So fellow Senior Forums members, Merry Christmas to you.  May your days be full of health & happiness & may you find joy in each day that greets you.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Packerjohn


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas from Pappy:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you and the folks around the SF Christmas tree.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes, Merry Christmas to all

'Tis a good (white) one here


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Merry Christmas from Pappy:


View attachment 85727


----------



## Matrix (Dec 25, 2019)

A very Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks @Packerjohn. Merry Christmas to you, yours and everyone here at SF!


----------



## toffee (Dec 26, 2019)

merry xmas to you john ……..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Merry Christmas from Pappy:


Pappy...you got skills, man


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Pappy...you got skills, man


Flying around the globe delivering presents to everyone?

But I thought you were Santa  Gary.

You mean to tell me there’s more than one Santa.


----------

